
I Traveled the World Hunting for Mutant Bugs (2014) - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/73/play/why-i-traveled-the-world-hunting-for-mutant-bugs-rp
======
dang
Discussed a bit at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8234784](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8234784)

------
thedevindevops
Sounds like the foreword for Godzilla 1998

------
Nanocurrency
Too bad he didn't take photos instead. I think we all clicked on the article
in order to see some actual images.

